# Someday I will have time



## RobbT (Aug 4, 2013)

Lots of tools and zero time. Hobbyist with a job. Lol


----------



## mikegt4 (Feb 1, 2014)

That is what I thought too. I have been retired for a year and still don't have time, lots of deferred maintenance and projects to go through before the fun begins. Hope that I get to the good stuff before I am too old.


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 1, 2014)

I laughed at my dad when he would tell me he was busier now than before he retired. Darned if he was not right I retired in 2007 and I don't think I've stopped since then. I've been just saying the heck with it I going to work in the shop it's the only way to get anything done.

Todd


----------



## furpo (Feb 1, 2014)

58 days to go and I'm going to join your Club!
Can't wait!


----------



## valleyboy101 (Feb 1, 2014)

I joined the club a little over 10 years ago.  Before I retired I worked 12 hour shifts and had every third week off. I honestly don't get as much  done on my own time as I did when I was working - but then again I don't work 80 - 100 hour weeks on my projects like I used to.  Maybe, a little more of a work life balance.
Michael


----------



## Ray C (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh boy, you guys are on a subject near and dear to me at this time.

-I just got "retired" whether I wanted to or not.  My employer was doing very well until we were purchased by a competitor with 10 times the market cap we had.  As soon as the SEC and FTC allowed the purchase, they pretty much liquidated all the "human assets".  I got my walking papers just over a week ago.

Anyhow, in case you guys hadn't noticed, I really like machining and contributing here and, I was in the process of doing part-time shop work for a couple local places.  Well, I'm going to make a go of it and do part-time product development consulting and also run my shop.   Right at this moment, I'm busier than I've ever been just setting-up the incorporation papers, getting permits, trading licenses, setting-up quick books, brushing-up on accounting and a million other things.  Fortunately, I'm in a position to seed my own company and this will be a 1 year long experiment.

-Stay tuned... You'll see first-hand how it all pans out. 

Ray


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 1, 2014)

If you plan ahead and can put some money away you will do fine, I worked 12 plus a day 7 days a week for almost 15 years with GM as a Tool & Diemaker. I had to laugh people kept telling me I would never retire but by saving I do my 30 and not I can play, oh and I moved out of that blood sucking state of NY. I have more property about the same size house and pay a third of the taxes with no state income taxes. Just keep up the good work your day will come.

Todd


----------

